# Need your advise. Teaching dog to bark.



## Luisnegron (Jan 11, 2014)

Good Evening , I adopted Utah, about 1 month now, he is 2 yrs old, he knows the basic command, plus I have taught him some other commands in the time he has been with me. My questions Is I tried to teach him to bark on command but , no luck, i tried knock, etc,, friends at the window. but no bark, or when twill he feel comfortable to be protective. please advise .. Thank you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Have you ever heard Utah bark? If so, utilize that moment as an opportunity to conduct your training ......

SuperG


----------



## Luisnegron (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for your advise , yes I have heard him bark. I will use that advise. Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

carful what you wish for


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ken k said:


> carful what you wish for



LOL...there is some truth in that comment


SuperG


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Silence can be golden!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

ken k said:


> carful what you wish for


We have talkers! I agree ;-) 

I have a video of our male barking all the way to the field we play in....he does not pull the lead, he heels perfectly...but barks/talks when he knows it is time to play. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

